# Maybe hgh



## deejeff442 (Oct 21, 2019)

Ran into a friend who can get and runs peptides . been reading up and so confusing.
No hurry but sounds like its worth it. 
So i came up with 4iu a day for minimum 3 months . 
Any help would be great


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 21, 2019)

You talking about running HGH?  Running anything else with it?  Whats the goal?  You should run a min of 6 months.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 21, 2019)

you have been here a while so i wont come down you as if your a tard, but GH is going to be pricey.  its not going to do much for muscle at 4iu's and 3 months is just a tease.  

Your friends an idiot.


----------



## deejeff442 (Oct 22, 2019)

My friend didnt say anything yet on dose or,length . I was just on Google.
I,have done cycles tren , deca , dbol ECT. Just not hgh. 
More curious then anything . I do know its expensive just trying to gather info 
google didnt seem to help.


----------



## JacobPaul (Jan 21, 2020)

Из России с любовью!
Гормон роста, пептиды и спортивные добавки!
Продукция всемирно известных брендов! 
Эжи.- В магазин!
Мы существуем, потому что вы выбрали нас!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2020)

hesan24 said:


> Must use Hgh at least 6 months to see it s real affects



yes, real GH....and 3iu a day


----------



## TODAY (Mar 4, 2020)

What are you hoping to gain from a course of GH?


----------

